# 30 Days of Night



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This movie is based on the graphic novel of the same name by Steve Niles and will be directed by David Slade and produced by Ghost House Productions, Sam Raimi and Rob Tapert production company.

*30 Days of Night* tells the story of a small town in Alaska called Burrow, where the sun doesn't rise for 30 consecutive days and nights. From the frozen tundras comes evil in the form of Vampires who have heard of the town and its unfortunate condition, and have come to feed. Only the sheriff of Burrow and his deputy wife stand in the way of these Undead Souls and their tying on of the dinner bell.

Admittedly, I did not like the artwork at all of Niles graphic novel, and as such I did not pick this up, but the very concept intrigues me. I can't wait for further developements of this and *Sin-Jin Smythe* in the days and weeks to come. I believe that the future of Horror is not truly dead as long as concepts like these and the great *Shaun of the Dead* are around. Here's to hoping I'm right.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Monday, September 11, 2006
Get more *30 Days of Night* news

Danny Huston is sharpening his teeth for *30 Days of Night*, Columbia Pictures' adaptation of the horror comic book, according to the Hollywood Reporter. The story takes place in an Alaskan town where 30 days of continual winter darkness attracts a horde of hungry vampires. Josh Hartnett and Melissa George already are cast as a husband-and-wife sheriff team who try to save the town's residents. Huston will play the leader of the vampires.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you seen Dead Alive? I liked Shaun of the Dead but didn't think it could hold a candle to DA. (But I thought 28 Days Later was great)

This 30 Days sounds really cool.

: ^)


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds very very good! I've seen Dead Alive and Shaun Of The Dead, they were great also. I'm definately going to check this one out, though!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Dead Alive *wasn't a very good film IMHO. *Shaun of the Dead *was what DA should have been. Since I have had a chance to really sit back and evalute zombie films, I have since changed my mind about the best undead flick and think there's nothing out there that matches Zack Snyders 2004 redux of *Dawn of the Dead. *Sorry George.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*First Official Pix!*

It's been awhile since this thread has seen some action, but here goes a still with Josh Hartnett:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That Zombie baby was the dumbest thing I ever saw. BAAAD remake. Dead Alive kicked Dawn Remakes arse all over zombie land. Night of the comet was better than Dawn remake.
hahahaa

That should pump energy into this thread.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's a new pix from the movie. This one has vampires in it:


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Resurrecting another thread. The website is now up for the show and the trailer looks terrifying: http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/30daysofnight/


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh man, looks good!


----------

